# Podcast



## modrellik (27 Octobre 2011)

Bizarre de ne rien trouver trouver sur ce sujet.
Depuis le passage à iOS5, le menu de lecture des podcast a complètement changé.
Plus de boule bleue pour indiquer quels podcast ont été lus ou pas, impossibilité de savoir quel est le podcast lu, la barre de temps est reccourcie ce qui fait qu'il est plus difficile de s'y déplacer,...
Bref une véritable CATA pour qui comme moi en écoute tous les jours.
Je n'ai pas trouvé de possibilité de modifier cela, ni sur l'iPad ni sur le Mac.
J'ai cherché un lecteur de podcast en appui quitte à l'acheter, mais je n'ai rien trouvé.
Qui peut m'aider?
Merci


----------



## modrellik (30 Octobre 2011)

Salut,Personne n'a de problème pour lire les podcast depuis iOs 5 ?
Merci


----------

